
How the world reacted to the first iPhone 10 years ago - mgav
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/01/09/world-reacted-first-iphone-10-years-ago/
======
mgav
The lesson for me is that I should be more careful about dismissing something
before really understanding and considering it.

